# pin out diagram for dell a870p ps



## choppa73 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am hoping someone can provide me with the pin out diagram for a dell 870watt power supply.
model number - a870p-00
dp/n - 07nvx8

i have searched the net but have been unable to find any information detailing the pin out configuration. Many searches led me back to this site hence my post here.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Mike


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi choppa, and welcome to TSF.

What exactly are you looking to achieve here? Although not all manufacturer's label the cords, PSUs more or less have the same cords coming out of them and have a standard connection on the ends: SATA, IDE, Power, etc.

This site may be of help, although I'm not sure if this was what you meant by pinout:
ATX, BTX, WTX and other power supply cables connectors pinouts @ pinouts.ru


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That PSU is a Server model and is not standard issue. 
A870P-00 DELL POWER SUPPLY SERVER POWER SUPPLY 870 WATT


----------



## choppa73 (Apr 20, 2011)

hhnq04,

Thank you for your response. I am going to be using this ps as a stand alone ps (not being used to power a server or computer). It will be powering a high current battery charger which will be charging multiple LiPo batteries. Quite a few modellers are now using the HP and some other dell ps's with great success (clean voltage and huge amperage output), they bridge a couple pins to get the ps to turn on and then use resistors to up the 12v output to around 13.5v. This link will show you exactly what these guys are doing A simple high quality 12Volt 100Amp Power Supply- Part1 - Page 37 - RC Groups
What i need to know is what each pin is used for so i know which pins to bridge to turn on the ps and which to put resistors between to up the voltage. I understand the 6 large pins are for the 12v output but there is block of 24 small pins which are the ones that need to be bridged, these are the pins that I need to know about. I have attached a pic of the pins I am talking about. 
Thanks for the link you provided, I did come across this site in my searching but was unable to find the pin out diagram for it


----------



## choppa73 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tyree,

Yes that is the ps I have, I just need to know what all the small output pins are for as described in my response to hhnq04.


----------



## choppa73 (Apr 20, 2011)

anyone else have any ideas about where I might be able to find info on how to turn this PS on without putting it in a server?


----------

